

Open source, open markets - cadalac
http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/story.html?id=39c69e41-bf90-4925-925f-c9dde6e7bfec&p=1

======
rw
The summary at the beginning of the article reads:

"Michael Whitehead is selling the idea of collective software wisdom. The
Goal: be quick and cost-effective. blah"

Notice the final word :D

